# Zio Bitten



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

This morning during his run in the conservation area behind our home Zio was bitten by a rattler. We don't know which type, but either the pygmy or the eastern diamond back are the usual suspects down here.

Because we had discussed this possibility with his vet, we knew where to take him for emergency treatment. Approx 1/2 hour after he was struck, we had him at the Florida Veterinary Specialists here in Tampa.

He is receiving antivenin as well as all other proper treatment via IV and is expected to make a full recovery. They think we may be even able to bring him home tomorrow. Luckily, he was struck on the nose and not in any critical area like the neck or chest.

The irony of it all is that he was scheduled to attend a "snakeproofing clinic" tomorrow. :frown:

Please send lots of positive healing vibes our way...

Thanks,


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck and positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Zio's Home!*

I'm happy to report that we were able to bring Zio home this morning. His nose is still a little puffy where he was struck (two distinct fang marks are still visible) and he has a shaved patch on his flank where a heart monitor pad was attached, but other than that he looks like the usual Zio. However, the usual Zio wouldn't be this quiet.







No exercise for at least a couple of days. They gave us a script for pain meds. He can have one every 8 hours, if required. His follow-up appointment with his own vet is scheduled for Monday.

According to the vet, the fact that Zio was already on Benadryl for seasonal allergies was helpful in keeping the swelling down after he was bitten. He was in ICU for the day and received one vial of antivenin. The antivenin alone was about $974, contributing to the bulk of the $2036 bill for his treatment.

Of course the irony in all this was that he was scheduled to go for Snakeproofing today. How sucky is that?!!!

*I caution everyone who lives in an area with venomous snakes to contact their vet to find out if they can treat snake bites. If they can't, source out who can. *That's what happened with us: Last month I called our vet, who said they don't carry antivenin, but gave me all the contact info for the Florida Veterinary Specialists. After contacting FVS to establish which of their locations had antivenin always on hand, I put the details into my iPhone. 

As soon as we confirmed Zio was hit, we put him in the car & headed there. I called them enroute to alert them & as soon as we arrived, Zio was triaged right in. Soon after they confirmed that his bloodwork indicated that he had indeed been envenomed, so treatment began. At this point about 1 hour had elapsed. Time is definitely of the essence!

For those in the Tampa/St. Petes area, here is the information on the vet:
FLORIDA VETERINARY SPECIALISTS
3000 Busch Lake Blvd
Tampa, FL33614
(813) 933-8944
Open 24 hrs/day.

BTW, Zio had about 30 seconds of fame on one of the local tv stations that was doing a story on the high cost of antivenin for animals. Click on the video in this article: http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/l ... ogs_082809

Thanks for all your good wishes... here's to a full & speedy recovery for The Zio Puppy! :biggrin:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Clean Bill of Health*

Yesterday's visit to the vet was quite positive. And today the bloodwork came back with no problems. So it seems Mr. Zio Puppy is in the clear. 

We can exercise him, but lightly for now. We'll see how long THAT lasts with THIS guy! <lol>

Thanks for all the good wishes & positive vibes. :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have relatives who live in Tampa (with dogs) so I will send them your information about the vet specialists and rattlesnakes. Thanks!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it's all going to be OK!

Charlie


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*A Vet Question*

I've heard about snake vaccine. In fact, I believe it was also mentioned in the Fox 13 newspot in which Zio appeared. The inference I got was that since no FL species were used in it's creation, that it was basically useless here in FL. 

Conversely, I'm wondering that if the dog has already been bitten, whether or not some antibodies have been created that would be helpful in reducing the impact of any future envenomation. Now, that doesn't mean that if (G-d forbid) he gets hit again that we wouldn't do exactly as we did this time. But only that perhaps it might help his recovery in any subsequent incidents.

Can any vets on here shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> I've heard about snake vaccine. In fact, I believe it was also mentioned in the Fox 13 newspot in which Zio appeared. The inference I got was that since no FL species were used in it's creation, that it was basically useless here in FL.
> 
> Conversely, I'm wondering that if the dog has already been bitten, whether or not some antibodies have been created that would be helpful in reducing the impact of any future envenomation. Now, that doesn't mean that if (G-d forbid) he gets hit again that we wouldn't do exactly as we did this time. But only that perhaps it might help his recovery in any subsequent incidents.
> 
> ...


It is true that an antibody has started in your dog, but to say the he will react worse, or better is unknown. Sometimes, an antibody will act in an opposit manner then we expect. So, if something were to happen, he might be worse off because he has the venum in his blood stream, or he could double his chance of healing faster because of it too. 
I am happy to hear that he is doing better! Good luck on further recovery!


----------

